

FeedBurner sucks - But what options do you have ? - unohoo

For long, the A list bloggers like TC and RWW have complained about how pathetic FeedBurner has gotten over the last year or so:<p>http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/22/feedburner-needs-to-get-it-together/
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/feedburner_may_not_be_hearing.php<p>As a blogger who uses FB, I completely agree - but then whats the alternative ? The value FB provides is far outweighed by how much it really sucks these days. I would happily stop using it if it werent the problem of having the few thousand subscribers to update my feed url. FB has become like a pseudo-lockin - similar to the scenario where you dont really want to change your phone number because all your contacts have the current number.<p>I think there's potential for someone to start a competing service - where you charge a monthly fee for real time updates - a feature that is oft-needed by these top bloggers. Unpaid subscribers get their feed crawled at a slower rate.<p>Can you think of a way by which one could move out of FB with the least inconvenience caused to the subscribers.<p>Edit: Just found that FB provides a 30 day redirect option. 
Also just read about FeedSqueezer @ RRW:<p>http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_were_desperately_awaiting.php<p>If you're interested in discussing more about this, drop me a line.
======
chris24
FeedBurner really has been getting horrid lately, so it's nice to see there's
an alternative (although it'd be nice if it wasn't in private beta). Thanks
for the pointer to FeedSqueezer. :)

